# not trying to be offensive...



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My only experience with helmets is that the Troxel brand I found to be best for persons who have a very round head (when viewed from above). And the Tipperary helmet (which I use and LOVE!) seems best for an elongated head, like an oval, such as I have. Would that describe her head shape?


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

definitly an oval, but does tipperary have black show helmets? guess i shoudl do some research


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

good question. I don't know. I sure love my Tipp. But, it isn't pretty to look at. So comfy I forget I have it on.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tipperary are eventing and trail riding helmets. They're not really for showing, because of the way they look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have very thick hair, like can barely wrap a rubber band twice around my ponytail thick. When I showed hunt seat I had to pin it all on top of my head tightly, plastered it down with hair spray and put it in a net.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

What level is she showing right now? In lower level shows it would be perfectly acceptable for her to have a non-velvet helmet that fit well with a velvet helmet cover over the top of it. Around here the covers are around $10, and that would give her time to find an actual velvet helmet that fits.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Tell her to get a hair cut. 
You want to do X activity it requires Y equipment. In order to wear the equipment you need to change your fashion choices. Let her figure it out you'll drive yourself nuts trying to help someone that doesnt want help and will refuse to listen.
I taught womens self defense around concealed handgun carry and banged my head against this for along time. They wanted to carry, but they absolutely refused to make even the slightest change to wardrobe, so of course everything they tried had a problem.
This is the same thing. Get a hair cut or dont ride.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

On another forum another black woman with loooong dreadlocks was saying that Charles Owen makes the only helmets big enough (like a size 8) to fit her head AND hair.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> Tell her to get a hair cut.
> You want to do X activity it requires Y equipment. In order to wear the equipment you need to change your fashion choices. Let her figure it out you'll drive yourself nuts trying to help someone that doesnt want help and will refuse to listen.
> I taught womens self defense around concealed handgun carry and banged my head against this for along time. They wanted to carry, but they absolutely refused to make even the slightest change to wardrobe, so of course everything they tried had a problem.
> This is the same thing. Get a hair cut or dont ride.


Joe-that statement makes you sound ridiculous. Equipment and wardrobe are TOTALLY different. You can go home and change in a few minutes. Hair-not so much. She could also grow it longer so she could flatten it into a ponytail.......:wink:


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

"get a hair cut or don't ride"

Seriously?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

its the same thing. her fashion choices are preventing her from properly wearing required safety gear. Even if you found some big monstrosity helmet. I would suspect the fit wouldnt provide the protection it was designed for.
She needs to get a hair cut in order to properly wear a properly fitting helmet. Simple as that. Can make all the arguments to the contrary you want but facts are facts. Sorry if you find facts ridiculous.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah its ridiculous because its not a fashion choice it's literally her hair. many people with this type of hair texture would have to shave their head or spend a lot of money on relaxers. i dont see any issue with at least trying to find a brand of helmet that would fit her first.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> its the same thing. her fashion choices are preventing her from properly wearing required safety gear. Even if you found some big monstrosity helmet. I would suspect the fit wouldnt provide the protection it was designed for.
> She needs to get a hair cut in order to properly wear a properly fitting helmet. Simple as that. Can make all the arguments to the contrary you want but facts are facts. Sorry if you find facts ridiculous.


so...she has to give herself a bowl cut to horseback ride? thats a little insensitive. i dont think its unreasonable for people who dont have short straight thin hair to havethe right equipment to safly ride so they dont have to somehow enhance it to ride, thats very selfish of those of us who do have that kind of hair. 

BUT, thanks to the other advice shes thing about the helmet cover solution, but shes not crazy about it. :/


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> its the same thing. her fashion choices are preventing her from properly wearing required safety gear. Even if you found some big monstrosity helmet. I would suspect the fit wouldnt provide the protection it was designed for.
> She needs to get a hair cut in order to properly wear a properly fitting helmet. Simple as that. Can make all the arguments to the contrary you want but facts are facts. Sorry if you find facts ridiculous.


No, what I find ridiculous, and unnecessary is your rude "take it or leave it" attitude. there are more ways in the world than choice A and choice B. That is why we (some of us humans) have brains. We are supposed to use them. It is called critical thinking and problem solving.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

IS there a decent tack shop newarby where she can try on multiple helmets? Has she (or both of you) measured her head circumferance to at least get the base size?

I used to have waist length hair and my hair was (and still is) very thick. I had to get a helmet at least a size and half larger than my head circumference just to be able to wear the helmet with my hair up (for showing). 

Has she experimented with different ways of wearing her hair, maybe braising it lower down and folding it up (or under) so that it doesn't get inside the helmet at all?

This type of haornet/show bow might help Dover Saddlery - Search Results for hairnet bow


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

we have a trip planned next weekend, just wanted a few suggestions and/or ideas. we are not allowed to wear our hair out of our helmets.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I know everyone is offended, but Joe is right, if you have to buy a helmet in a larger size to accomodate your hair, then it will not protect your head the way it should. The helmet should be snug enough to not fall off when you tip your head so the top of it is towards the ground, with the buckle undone. Now, if she doesn't care if the helmet protects her head properly (maybe some protection is better than none?) then by all means buy a larger helmet. 
Several upside down french braids, (done on wet hair so they're nice and tight) would reduce the bulk of her hair, and leave the ends on top where they can be hidden in the helmet.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Hate to tell it to you ladies, but Joe and Calicokatt are right.

Just because some people can't take a blunt person or statement doesn't make it any less wrong.

The more crap between your helmet and your cranium, the less likely the helmet will protect you.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

princecharming said:


> we have a trip planned next weekend, just wanted a few suggestions and/or ideas. we are not allowed to wear our hair out of our helmets.


That's too bad. Study after study has shown that tucking all your hair into a helmet can make it fit much less reliably that if you had long hair tied in a neat hair clip outside the helmet. I don't get why it matters as long as your presentation is tidy. 

Try the Charles Owen Series 8. I have one for sale because it is too round for my head and does seem to have some excess real estate inside. Might work for someone with more bushy hair.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

when you go to the tack shop ask the sales people about trying some long oval helmets, this may fit her better and its at least worth a try. i know i have long hair and my helmet fits fine as long as my hair is tucked under it, i think if i cut it short it probably wouldnt fit anymore


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> That's too bad. Study after study has shown that tucking all your hair into a helmet can make it fit much less reliably that if you had long hair tied in a neat hair clip outside the helmet. I don't get why it matters as long as your presentation is tidy.
> .


hmm i had never heard that before, makes me want to look into it since i pretty much always wear my hair under my helmet.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for the last few replies  its only the equitation shows we go to that we have to tuck our hair up, no more cute braids with ribbons  the majority is events, where a neat tidy bu is sufficent. 

thanks very much for the helpful replies, cant wait to go shopping


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It ticks me off that some associations make you tuck your hair in your helmet. Doing so voids the helmet's warranty, as it's supposed to fit your head, not your hair.
/rant

Good luck finding her a helmet!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have Long, Long, Long, thick hair. I got a Troxel Grand Prix Classic a half size larger than my head size(A half size is so much bigger than I thought. My sis had one half size down from mine and it is so much smaller). I just put my hair in a Ponytail/braid and put it in my helmet.

Good luck finding a helmet!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I should add, that while I understand the dilemma of having a lot of hair, make sure the helmet fits your friend's head snugly. The padding compresses a little after a few times making the helmet of little looser. If you are jumping, you do not want that to happen. I say this as someone who twice road XC courses and one stadium course with my helmet tipping down over my eyes. Very dangerous and annoying to say the least. Try to find one with extra space inside, but make sure it is snug where it counts.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Take a holesaw and cut a 1 or 2 inch hole in the top. Just pull the hair up through it. It'll look cool, like a fountain and the helmet will still protect (except for the hole area, but what's the odds of something poking through that?)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Take a holesaw and cut a 1 or 2 inch hole in the top. Just pull the hair up through it. It'll look cool, like a fountain and the helmet will still protect (except for the hole area, but what's the odds of something poking through that?)


AC is clearly pulling your leg. Cutting a hole in a helmet will destroy it. Any crack or hole destroys the integrety of the helmet.
It would look cool, though, kind of like the helmet that the kid wore in the racing scene in "Black Stallion".


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

princecharming said:


> thanks for the last few replies  its only the equitation shows we go to that we have to tuck our hair up, no more cute braids with ribbons  the majority is events, where a neat tidy bu is sufficent.


I can understand the lack of long braids hanging down with the cute ribbons...in all defense I don't like the looks of that either even in the smaller kids but....

As an adult, braided neatly and tucked up (or under), french braided, whatever neatly contained in a hairnet should present that tidy appearance even in an equitation class. I use the military standard for women; the bottom of the bun/braid can't touch the top of the shirt collar and must be pinned up...ie, no free flowing short ponytails.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

hmm, i think shes going to try wetting her hair down and then braiding it in two braids. its not so much the helmet size as it is that it needs to be deep because there needs to be space. im glad you guys have such good ideas


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have an IRH ATH that I wear with my hair tucked up in it with no problem, and I have thick curly hair. Maybe she could try that brand.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Why doesn't she just cut her hair?


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

she doesnt want to hack off her hair into a super short boy-cut. as a correction to the OP-im not looking for ways to change her hair, we are looking for helmets and ideas to flatten the hair she already has. any suggestions about that would be very helpful


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What about, instead of trying to find a helmet that fits it all, use a bathing cap or something similar that people use who wear wigs to flatten it all down under the helmet? Just doing some outside of the box thinking here.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would think that if she wants to ride and thinks it's important to wear a helmet she would do what is needed to make sure it fits correctly. Wearing a helmet that is way too big is just like not wearing one at all. It may actually be more dangerous.


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> What about, instead of trying to find a helmet that fits it all, use a bathing cap or something similar that people use who wear wigs to flatten it all down under the helmet? Just doing some outside of the box thinking here.


I'm a fan of out-of-the-box thinking and reckon this could work. A black cap of some sort to keep everything under control. 

But I would be concerned about buying a helmet that's too big. My head is 61cm round and finding a decent helmet that looks good was a challenge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm Jamaican with waist length, super thick, lightly relaxed hair. The key to fitting my hair properly under the helmet is flattening out my roots (i.e. blow dry and flat iron). Whenever I relax my hair and my roots are straighter, then it fits fine. As my roots get thicker, it feels extra snug. I also use a 100% silk cap to help flatten out my hair before I put on my helmet. 

The idea that her only option is to cut her hair is laughable. That's like using a hammer to kill ants. It doesn't have to be such an extreme "solution." If she's willing to blow dry and flat iron her roots, she can get her hair to fit without compromising the efficacy of the helmet. 

I think her issue isn't her hair so much as the shape of her head though. 

BTW, I have 2 helmets - Troxel and Charles Owen.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you SO much, that was very informative and helpful!!! she tried on some helmets and found the charles owen AYR8 a good fit with her hair in it!


----------

